# Clubbing hairstyles



## pinkxplastic

I don't know if this is a stupid question or not, but it's my sisters 18th birthday and Im looking for sexy, fun hairstyles to go out to the clubs with. I have a hair appointment, but I have no idea what to tell the stylist to do! My hair is bone straight, half way to my back with long side-swept bangs. Help!


----------



## brewgrl

you want something with a little lift, that you can sweat in (if youare dancing), something that looks good on a side view, front view, 45 degree view (for pictures).

i always like pomp in the front with a high crown ponytail.


----------



## misstee

yeah, you`re going to be sweating a lot.

don`t worry about big updos.. keep it simple.

a pomp, and backcomb the back.

use your hair as something to look hot while dancing awayyy.


----------



## Killah Kitty

For your hair I think leave it down and loose to swing it around, with a pomp for a little extra something like the other girls said.

You can use a mousse to make your hair a little more voluminous

If your going to your hair stylist soon maybe you could get some highlights put in? Thatll add a little something more to your hair without being too crazy


----------



## chic_chica

maybe u can go for the wavy look


----------



## justdragmedown

wavy is always fun and with some sprunch spray it wont frizz from sweat


----------



## pinksugar

When I'm going clubbing I ALWAYS wear my hair up. It can get really hot in clubs and you want a style that you don't have to worry about


----------



## brewgrl

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I'm going clubbing I ALWAYS wear my hair up. It can get really hot in clubs and you want a style that you don't have to worry about



EXACTLY!when i dont have my hair away from my face, i end up always putting it in a really bad pony tail, so i would rather start with a great stylized pony or half up-do, anything away from my face...


----------



## pinksugar

yup. Once I'm out, I hate re-doing or changing my hairstyle, cos it never looks as good!


----------



## magosienne

anything to put hair out of my face definitely, i don't go out much but usually i'll do a ponytail or a half up half down look. i also like to use some hair mascaras and do some strokes of different colors


----------



## semantje

go for a very glamourous curls hairdo, its always good!


----------



## _withoutYou

How about something like this? I think it looks totally fun and sexy.


----------



## Aprill

^^^ that is very cute, but that hairstyle will be a mess at the end of the night


----------



## _withoutYou

not if alot of hairspray and bobby pins are bein used.


----------



## pinksugar

haha, but if you're coming home drunk, you wont be assed taking all the pins and brushing it out, resulting in looking like a cheap prostitute the next day...

LOL. Trust me on that one. Especially if you forgot to take your makeup off before you went to sleep! LOL


----------



## _withoutYou

who gives a sh!t about looking like a hooker the next day? lol this is just for one ocassion so i don't see a reason why not go all the way out.


----------



## c a r m e n

either go straight, or have loose curls, or straight with a fem pom


----------



## pinkxplastic

this is what i ended up doing incase anyone is interested


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Nice choice.


----------



## brewgrl

Nice!! out of your face and still cute! hope it wasnt too sweaty!

gosh you are adorable too!!!

now- give it up

tell us about the night!


----------



## usersassychick0

aww, i love your hair, you look'd great!!


----------



## miss*luxurious

when I go out I always make sure my hair is full of volume and shine. At the moment, I use Joico hairstyling stuff but it didn't impress me much. I would also love to hear from the experts, how this lovely hairstyle can be achieved


----------



## pinkxplastic

Um, it was pretty much your normal club outting. We got picked up in a limo, got a free drink at the door, and then we drank and danced the night away


----------



## abi*x3

Yeah i reckon youu should try wearing a headband with a bow on or something, &amp;+ then backcombe the hair out of the headband. im wearing it like that to oceana tomoro, &amp;+ i think it looks really good


----------



## MelissaParryx

loveee!


----------



## 4getmeNot

ahh the pic didnt work for me. anyways, hope you had a good time! that sounds like a really cute look abi!!


----------

